# Your Coffee Mug



## Zagut (May 11, 2014)

I'm not talking about a coffee mug. I want to know who else has a coffee mug that they have to have that morning brew in.

For me if the java isn't in my Zebra mug it just isn't the same.



There is just something about the familiarity of that mug in my hand that makes the coffee that much better. If I have to use a different mug it just isn't the same satisfaction in the cup of joe. 

Anyone as crazy as me when it comes to the AM. drink.


----------



## Addie (May 11, 2014)

I have a ten ounce white cup that is MINE, all MINE! Heaven help anyone who dares to use MY cup.


----------



## taxlady (May 11, 2014)

I have six large "café au lait cups". They are mug sized, but cup shaped. I have some other, similarly sized and shaped cups, but I prefer to use the blue and white ones with flowers.


----------



## Zagut (May 11, 2014)

Addie said:


> I have a ten ounce white cup that is MINE, all MINE! Heaven help anyone who dares to use MY cup.


 
Now that's what I'm talking about. 

I'll bet ya the coffee doesn't taste as good in a different mug.

Anyone who even thinks about using my zebra mug had better be fast on there feet. 

Plenty of coffee but only so many mugs.


----------



## CatPat (May 11, 2014)

My tea mug has kittens on it, and I brought it with me from Romania. It belonged to my grandmother, and if anyone aside of me dares to touch it, I have trained the kittens to bite, scratch, and hork hairballs at them.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Zagut (May 11, 2014)

Cat I'm so happy to see I'm not alone. 

Ethel and Lucy (My Kitties) know not to mess with my zebra mug. Glad to hear your attack kitties protect your special mug. 

I know I sure wouldn't mess with it if a kitty was going to hork a hairball at me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 11, 2014)

I have a 12 ounce Happy Bunny (in a straight jacket) mug that says, "Cute but psycho". There is a second cup, 12 oz also that says, "Pardon me, but you have obviously mistaken me for someone who gives a ...." Dad gave me that one when I was about 18 years old.


----------



## CatPat (May 11, 2014)

Zagut said:


> Cat I'm so happy to see I'm not alone.
> 
> Ethel and Lucy (My Kitties) know not to mess with my zebra mug. Glad to hear your attack kitties protect your special mug.
> 
> I know I sure wouldn't mess with it if a kitty was going to hork a hairball at me.



Ha! Cats are very smart to not mess with anything which resembles zebras. Zebras are awkward and they tend to step on tails, yes?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Zagut (May 11, 2014)

PF. those sound like wonderful mugs. But can you drink the java and enjoy it as much if it's in a different one?

Cat, I agree that cats are very smart. But I think the reason Ethel and Lucy don't mess with my Java mug is because I'm a grumpy old bastard and not because of any zebra markings on the mug.

But I love them beyond belief and I think they like me. After all they are nice enough to let me live in there house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 11, 2014)

Zagut said:


> PF. those sound like wonderful mugs. But can you drink the java and enjoy it as much if it's in a different one?



Sorry, I forgot to mention that these were my morning coffee mugs.  I only use the Happy Bunny now, but had used the "Pardon me..." mug every morning up until I got the Bunny mug.

Shrek wouldn't think of using either mug...because I AM cute, but psycho.  I even take the mug with me when we go out of town.

When we go for breakfast, I've already had at least two cups of coffee, so it doesn't matter what I drink out of by then.


----------



## Toffiffeezz (May 11, 2014)

I have 3 different ones, and I do get rather irate if anyone else uses them. Coffee never tastes right otherwise


----------



## Kayelle (May 12, 2014)

I've been using this one daily since my birthday in December. I'd love to see more pictures!


----------



## Andy M. (May 12, 2014)

We bought five of these mugs in Aruba with slightly different nautical/oceanic scenic motifs on the same deep blue background.  We're down to three cups now.  Here's one.  This one with the sailboats is officially mine.  SO won't use it because the sailboats make it masculine (?).


----------



## pacanis (May 12, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> We bought five of these mugs in Aruba with slightly different nautical/oceanic scenic motifs on the same deep blue background. We're down to three cups now. Here's one. This one with the sailboats is officially mine. SO won't use it because the sailboats make it masculine (?).


 
Hey, that cloud looks like the top of a sheep.
uhh, not that I'd know anything about that...


----------



## tweakz (May 12, 2014)

Is it because they don't get cleaned like the other dishes? I rarely clean my mug because it affects the taste.


----------



## CraigC (May 12, 2014)

I don't often drink coffee, but when I do...... I don't care what you serve it in after the second Irish Coffee! Wait, is it coffee with Bushmill's or Bushmill's with coffee? I can't remember.


----------



## Addie (May 12, 2014)

tweakz said:


> Is it because they don't get cleaned like the other dishes? I rarely clean my mug because it affects the taste.



Sounds like the mug Spike used to have. The inside was darker than my blackest clothing item. He never washed it. Then one day his SIL got hold of it and it slipped out of her hand while she was scrubbing it and it broke. I don't think he has forgiven her to this day.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 12, 2014)

I have three. More often than not, I use the plain white one on the left. I usually have a cup of cafe au lait in the morning and tea in the afternoon. The same cup works well for both.

But if I'm having a big ol' cup of joe (very rarely) or a hot chocolate (more in winter than anything) then I'll use one of the other two. Even though they might not get used every day, they are MY mugs, and everyone who darkens my doorstep knows that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 12, 2014)

Unlike most of you, my first cup of the day is mouthwash tea. Not too strong, but certainly not weak, with a touch of sugar (about 1/5 tsp, actually) and a decent pour of half 1% milk/half half-&-half. I do have a couple tea-only mugs, but my favorite is a 15-ouncer from OH. Now about those coffee cups. We have a cupboard full of a variety! Some are for Himself only. Of the rest I pick the size and design depending on what my mood du jour is. Today's brew is brought to me by my Bag Lady cats.


----------



## taxlady (May 12, 2014)

We drink tea out of mugs and coffee out of very large cups.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 12, 2014)

No coffee mug here, don't drink coffee. My father has his Navy mug--heaven forbid it ever gets washed and NO ONE is allowed to touch it (he constantly misplaces it throughout the house) and that results in a frantic search--he couldn't possibly use one of the other 24 or so mugs in the house. I do have a great big mug that I keep pencils in...and another one that is my soup mug. I like soup in a mug. It is one a friend brought me from Mexico and is oversized.


----------



## Zhizara (May 12, 2014)

I have a 12 oz. glass cup that for $1 I found at a Dollar Store.  I bought it because it's a deep true cobalt, almost deep purple sometimes.  I just love the way it looks.  I use it for my morning coffee, always, and because of it's size, I like to use it for soups.  

There is no one else living here but me, but I'd probably have a fit if someone else tried to use it.


----------



## taxlady (May 12, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> I have a 12 oz. glass cup that for $1 I found at a Dollar Store.  I bought it because it's a deep true cobalt, almost deep purple sometimes.  I just love the way it looks.  I use it for my morning coffee, always, and because of it's size, I like to use it for soups.
> 
> There is no one else living here but me, but I'd probably have a fit if someone else tried to use it.


I have 3 very large cups that fit your description. I haven't measured how much they hold. I got them at the dollar store too.


----------



## Oldvine (May 12, 2014)

Mine is a mug given to me by my sister with the logo "Trona Tornadoes".  Coffee tastes best in that mug.


----------



## Zagut (May 12, 2014)

Thanks all for letting me know I'm not crazy in having a special mug for that morning java. 
I have plenty of mugs that are chipped and dinged that I use for java in the car or to carry around the property. (One day I'm going to find that green mug that's out there somewhere.) But it's nice to know there are others who have that special mug for there morning delight and will be disappointed if forced to use a replacement.

CWS, I've got a soup mug too. But it will never taste coffee.  

Who else has mugs that you never use?
I've got plenty of them.
Years ago a client who did pottery asked us to move her kiln. No big deal for strong young backs. As a joke I said it would cost her making coffee mugs for me and the fellow I work for.
Here's a pic of what I got. And yes it looks like me 25 years ago. The boss never got one and for me it's just too special a mug to use.

Thanks for the pics folks. They make the thread interesting as we're all a bit voyeuristic.


Oh and CWS I've included a pic of my soup mug since I had the camera out.

Now I just need to train Lucy & Ethel to hork hairballs to protect my mugs.


----------



## Addie (May 12, 2014)

This is my tea mug that I bring down to the patio with me. I have large tea bags that are big enough for two full strength cups. This cup holds a half pot of coffee, so it is big enough for my tea bags. When any of the residents want to start to talk to me when I am doing my needlework, I just pick up the cup with the message facing them. and take a long sip. Long enough for them to read the whole thing. They get the message real quick. Other wise I have a different mug for my coffee.


----------



## taxlady (May 12, 2014)

I understand about the special coffee cup or mug. But, I like the ones with the flower enough that I bought six, so I would still have my special cup, if one broke. I have six of the blue and white one and three of the cobalt blue one. Zhizara, is this like the one you have? These cups each hold 12 US fluid ounces.


----------



## Addie (May 12, 2014)

I too have a soup mug that is the replica of Campbell's Soup. It was a gift filled with a very large flowering plant when I had open heart surgery. She has passed on, but I think of her every time I look at it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 12, 2014)

My soup mug, don't you ever touch it, is part of a set that I got when I was 17 years old from Mom & Dad.  It's an 18 ouncer and has mushrooms on it.

OMG!!!  I went looking for my Happy Bunny mug...Shrek dropped it today when he was washing dishes.

Now I have to find a new favorite mug...

Anyway here is "Pardon Me" and the Mushroom mug.

Anyone want to buy an Ogre?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 13, 2014)

Shrek killed the bunny?  And he's still alive?  WHAT is wrong with you Woman?


----------



## Zhizara (May 13, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I understand about the special coffee cup or mug. But, I like the ones with the flower enough that I bought six, so I would still have my special cup, if one broke. I have six of the blue and white one and three of the cobalt blue one. Zhizara, is this like the one you have? These cups each hold 12 US fluid ounces.




Yup.  Exactly!  Love that color!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 13, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Shrek killed the bunny?  And he's still alive?  WHAT is wrong with you Woman?



I must be getting soft in my old age...

I think I found the mug...my _Star Wars: Empire Strikes Back_ mug.


----------



## taxlady (May 13, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> Yup.  Exactly!  Love that color!


I agree it's a gorgeous colour.

We had four and one broke. I went back to the dollar store intending to buy three more, but they didn't have them anymore. That's when I bought the six blue and white ones. The ceramic ones weigh slightly less than the glass ones.


----------



## Alix (May 13, 2014)

I just got my new "favorite mug" for Mother's Day.


----------



## taxlady (May 13, 2014)

Alix said:


> I just got my new "favorite mug" for Mother's Day.


Cool. Is that your pix on the mug?


----------



## Alix (May 13, 2014)

They are indeed. The top one is Ken and I on a sunset cruise in Huatulco this Jan, bottom left is a family trip to Cuba...um 6 years ago? The one on the bottom right is my girls and I when they were babies, just 1 and almost 3. CUTE BABIES!


----------



## Kayelle (May 13, 2014)

Alix said:


> They are indeed. The top one is Ken and I on a sunset cruise in Huatulco this Jan, bottom left is a family trip to Cuba...um 6 years ago? The one on the bottom right is my girls and I when they were babies, just 1 and almost 3. CUTE BABIES!



Now that's a *great* MD gift that keeps on giving Alix!!  Cute babies indeed!!
Only girls would think of such a perfect gift.


----------



## Zhizara (May 13, 2014)

How old are your girls now, Alix.  Are they still living at home?


----------



## Alix (May 13, 2014)

Both still at home, 18 and 20. All grown up now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 13, 2014)

Alix said:


> Both still at home, 18 and 20. All grown up now.



Brilliant mug, Alix!


----------



## Zagut (May 14, 2014)

Nice mugs folks. 

Taxlady, I love blue glass. I'd grab one of those if I saw one.

Alix, That's one of those really special mugs that's great to use. I'm sure it puts a smile on your face with each sip.  Just don't let Shrek wash it. 

PF. I think Shrek is trying to find a way out of doing the dish's.  

Here are my 2 oldest mugs. Needless to say they don't get used much.


----------



## Toffiffeezz (May 14, 2014)

Both sides of one of my favourite mugs


----------



## taxlady (May 14, 2014)

Those are adorable Toffi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 14, 2014)

Oh I want one of those!!!  Nice Toffi!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 15, 2014)

I want one too Toffi! That is a cute mug.


----------

